
Tree rings show the Americas are prone to catastrophic, simultaneous droughts - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/12/warning-ancient-tree-rings-americas-are-prone-catastrophic-simultaneous-droughts
======
lalos
It makes sense, a lot of native Americans cultures have either very specific
rain rituals (including sacrifices) or stories of drought.

~~~
woliveirajr
Reminds me of those stones found in some European rivers, with inscriptions
about droughts from hundreds years ago.

Sometimes some climate change is just a climate "better observation".

~~~
Pfhreak
> Reminds me of those stones found in some European rivers

Hunger stones. Carved in one was the phrase, "If you see me, weep". [1]

Similar to the tsunami stones in Japan, where humans left carved stones that
say things like, "High dwellings are the peace and harmony of our descendants.
Remember the calamity of the great tsunamis. Do not build any homes below this
point." [2]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunger_stone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunger_stone)

[2][https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/tsunami-
stones](https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/tsunami-stones)

~~~
elfexec
There's also the story of Joseph and the Famine in the bible - 7 years of
bountiful harvests followed by 7 years of famine brought on by a severe
drought.

~~~
d0100
Don't talk about fairy tales with us intellectuals

------
afterburner
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_Maya_collapse#Drought_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_Maya_collapse#Drought_theory)

------
29athrowaway
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dust_Bowl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dust_Bowl)

